# Chargeur allume cigare



## chipchipe (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de m'acheter un ibook.

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un chargeur allume-cigare compatible.
Si oui comment se nomme t-il? et ou puis je le trouver?

Merci d'avance


----------



## anneee (17 Mai 2007)

http://www.globale-batterie.com/product_info.php/cPath/7_214_236/products_id/1239



bonne soirée


----------

